# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Лунное Кольцо сможет обеспечить энергией все человечество

## Irina

*ТОКИО, 3 июня. Японская конструкторская фирма The Shimizu Corporation предложила самый широкомасштабный в истории человечества план по получению солнечной энергии .* 

Их задумка состоит в постройке пояса солнечных панелей вокруг экватора Луны, длина которого будет составлять 11 тыс. км. Собранная электроэнергия будет преобразована в микроволны и направлена лазерами на землю, где эти лучи будут преобразованы обратно в электричество Земными энергостанциями. Концепт Лунного Кольца, по словам компании, сможет удовлетворить потребности в энергии всего человечества, передает портал Global Science.

Компания Shimizu рассчитывает на широкое применение роботов в работах по постройке Лунного Кольца, помогать им будет помогать команда астронавтов.

Для воплощения проекта потребуется огромное число солнечных панелей и других материалов, поэтому Shimizu предлагает как можно больше задействовать ресурсы Луны. Например, в планы компании входит производство воды путем восстановления лунного грунта водородом, импортированным с Земли. Из лунных материалов можно производить цементирующее вещество и бетон, а обработка этих материалов солнечным теплом, позволит создать кирпичи, стекловолокно и другие строительные материалы, необходимые для проекта.

Одним из самых больших преимуществ проекта Лунное Кольцо является отсутствие на Луне атмосферы, а это означает что там не существует плохой погоды или облаков, которые могут уменьшить эффективность выработки электричества солнечными панелями. Поэтому Лунное Кольцо будет добывать энергию 24 часа в сутки, что в перспективе может завершить эру использования человеком ограниченных природных ресурсов.

В последнее время японцы предлагают разнообразные проекты по освоению Луны. Так,частная компания SOHLA объявила о том, что уже через 4 года они планируют доставить на Луну человекоподобного робота.

В прошлом году японское правительство объявило о планах отправить робота на Луну к 2020 году, и только 10 лет спустя пообещало отправить астронавта. Теперь же частная организация SOHLA, выдвинула еще более смелое предложение — они хотят доставить человекоподобного робота на Луну к 2015 году.

SOHLA состоит из 6 частных технологических компаний, имеющих связи с государственными учреждениями по космическим исследованиям, поэтому они со спокойной душой обнародовали стоимость своего смелого проекта: она будет составлять $10,5 млн. 

В то же время итальянцы предлагают для строительства лунных баз использовать новый 3D принтер, разработанный Энрико Дини для печати трехмерных объектов большого размера. Устройство, названное им D-Shape, способно «напечатать» здание целиком из песка с использованием неорганического связующего. Принтер работает следующим образом: на поверхность путем распыления наносится тонкий слой песка, затем слой связывающего вещества на основе магния. Так, слой за слоем создается трехмерная структура.

D-shape способен создать здание в 4 раза быстрее, чем если бы его возводили традиционным способом. А себестоимость сооружения при использовании 3D-принтера уменьшается в 2 раза. Кроме того, с помощью D-shape можно «печатать» сложные изогнутые структуры. В качестве демонстрации технологии Энрико Дини создал в итальянском городе Понтедера павильон объемом в 9 куб. м.

----------

